# Best way of training recall mid-chase?



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

In the last month I've had a few scary experiences with Kafka where she wouldn't come when called because she was off chasing a cat/bird/squirrel. She used to be really obedient. Our neighbors across the street always have some cats in their front yard. I would have Kafka off leash walking to the car and just tell her to 'leave it' when she notices the cats. But then one day there was a cat on our side of the street and she took off chasing it.
The other day she did something similar when chasing a bird across a street. It was at a off leash area with almost no cars ever driving there so she was not in danger but it was still scary.
She used to chase for a bit but if I would call her she would stoo and come back.

Clearly I need to go back in training hee. She is almost 1.5yrs. I'm considering an e-collar but would like to try some other options first.
I'm considering working with a long leash and playing fetch. Have her wear a harness and try to call her when chasing the ball. If I can get her to stop chasing the ball on my call I think it would translate to a bird or cat too (she is obsessed with playing fetch).
Does anybody have experience with training recall mid-chase? I usually can find training videos online but couodnt find anything for this. 
Any advice would be great!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm also going through this at the moment too, just the occasional taking off after a bird, and not "leaving it" when asked. And once last week when she was out the front of my house with me (where she has always just stuck close to the house) she decided to take herself up the street and across (a quiet) road to the dog park, all the while I was calling her from about 5 metres behind her and didnt even get a head turn. teenagers! she is on the leash all the time at the moment.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

And here I was thinking that her adolescence was already over... 

I'm also interested in using a whistle. I have started using it to call her for a treat or food in the house. I've used it a few times outside when she was off-leash and hid behind a tree and blew the whistle. She came running back to me. I'll have to work with a check cord to refine this.

I will keep her leashed now for the short walk to the car, just in case..


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

the way I trained Olive with the whistle was really simple (I have since been complimented on how well behaved, trained and responsive she is to it)

I got some small treats and stood next to her and blew the whistle twice - then gave her a treat. I did this several times. she then started associating the whistle with a treat.

I would get her to wait and I would walk away step by step at a time each step blowing whistle and calling her to me - each time she would get a treat. 

then you remove the voice commands and just use the whistle.

she learnt this in about 30mins and its a god send!

to get her to stop on whistle I taught her to 'Stop' first. using her lead and again treats I would be walking and then stop, saying 'stop' - repeat, repeat, repeat.
then remove lead - keep her close and do the same each time letting her get further away.

then introduce the whistle (one blow) and voice command and expand the gap again. I would practice them all individually and make sure you have each command on its own perfect.

we taught her basic recall which was tested the other day when she chased some sheep (she came straight back to me after one call) my fiance and I stood a few meters apart and would call her between us again treats are good but they love loads of OTT praise so we didnt always use treats - only every now and again. we then increased the gap.

not only do they get tired physically but also mentally. 

love training my girl - so rewarding watching her learn and try her hardest for me.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

That sounds very promising, thanks for sharing! I will start working on the whistle training!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is why I run my dog with a Ecollar on all the time. Collar conditioning is real! If your dog runs off leash in congested or potential hazards. He/she should have the collar on. When you need it it's there.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I am considering the ecollar. It will just take a bit to save up and want to do more research on what kind (if I want to include tracking or not). In the meantime I will work on whistle training and will see how that will go.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Get a whistle! First train the dog to whoa. Whoa is a hunting command which means stand like a statue until "released" . This Is different then the stay command which means stay even if you're lying down or our sitting . Train this by wrapping a check cord half hitch style around the dog and throw the rest of the rope over a tree limb, rafter or swing set. Take the extra rope (twenty feet or so) and walk away from dog. If dog begins to walk towards you or sits down pull on rope and gently lift the dog off the ground back to its statue position. As you walk backwards, say whoa repeatedly and hold your hand out like a traffic cop and give one toot on whistle. You should do this until you can throw a toy or treat and the dog won't chase it UNTIL you say "release" and give two toots on the whistle. When your dog has this down then teach it "come" by making the dog whoa, then by walking away from it, then get down on one knee with your arms out like you want to give it a hug and say come! Then give three toots on the whistle. This sounds like a lot but if you do it for around thirty minutes a day your dog will have it down within three months. My dog chases dear over hill and dale and I can get him to whoa, then come from a pretty far distance. He loves to run back to me when I get down on one knee with my arms out and the whistle gets him to come every time. His reward is a lot of good boys and hugs and kisses. YouTube "whoa command" and " check cord" there's lots of helpful videos.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

I'de like to add something to my whistle training instruction. DON'T TRAIN WITH FOOD! You should never have to bribe a dog to get it to do what you want. A dog, especially a Vizsla should want to work for you. Don't get into the business of rewarding your dig with treats just because it did what you wanted. Thus us a slippery slope. It's reward should simply be a job well done.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On training I like to use a mix of training.
Past, present, and hopefully add future.
We have all learned a lot from the pioneers of dog training.
The present trainers of today have sharpened the pioneers skills, and added new training aids.

I look forward to what the future holds.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

If your going through the 'motions' and have more than one dog on your 'book's' and want forced results go Ecollar.

If its a relationship you want with your dog and if you have the time to put in, go the whistle route.



WillowyndRanch said:


> I trained that way - 25 years ago.
> 
> Ken


If it ain't broke, it dont need fixing!!

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know there are people that don't care for the use of ecollars, and that's fine. No one should be forced to think they have to train in a way that suits everyone.

As far as thinking you have to chose, either or when it comes to ecollars and whistles, that's not true. Many people that use ecollars, also use a whistle.
I put in plenty of time with my dogs. I don't just go through the motions, I love then dearly. 

I personally know a couple of trainers. I can tell you the good ones love and bond with the dogs in their care. 
Its more than just a job to them. Its a labor of love.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Got to respect a trainer/owner who puts the time in with a whistle!

Nobody is forcing anybody regards training, just a lifestyle choice.

Always wondered why if chosen the Ecollar route, why carry the whistle as back up safety option!!!! :-\

Personally I think that trying to control more than one dog with a whistle becomes too much of a 'drama' for different handlers on different continents!

Hobbsy


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Always wondered why if chosen the Ecollar route, why carry the whistle as back up safety option!!!! :-\


The whistle is to give a command. The ecollar is to enforce it, just like the check cord. I would say my dogs follow a very high number of my commands in the field and the ecollar is rarely used anymore. It still on them, but unneeded on most days. Its more of a failsafe at this point.

My females still need a nick from the collar to keep them from going after skunks. Something about those fury little creatures that amps them up for a chase.

I've also been out in a field with very high winds. 
I met my husband out there, him and Cash were already dove hunting. He had a bad habit of not putting the ecollar on Cash because he listens so well. Right after I pulled up, he shot and crippled a dove. The dove sails a good distance before going down. Cash took off for the retrieve. Right as he was getting to the dove, it took flight. Now I'm standing, and watching my dog chase a dove right towards a busy road. The wind is to strong for him to hear the whistle, and there is nothing I can do to stop him from running into traffic. Sheer panic describes how you feel at that moment. The dove went back down right before the road and Cash retrieved it. I felt a wave of relief wash over me, and know that I'm extremely lucky to still have my dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Voice - hand - Whistle - worked for my grandfather & works for me - PIKE got his Ecollar at 1yr old and I love it - only used as a last resort & not used that often - a whoa board has always been a part of my training and comes out twice a year for a week as a refresher course 4 PIKE - it works !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
I agree that ecollars don't replace the hands on work.
They are just a added layer in training.
A lot of hours spend training the dog before they can be conditioned to a ecollar.

A good article on the Steady with Style website.
http://steadywithstyle.com/using-physical-correction/


----------

